# Economisateur d' écran en fond d' écran (leopard)



## mocmoc (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, je suis à la recherche d'un soft capable de mettre un économisateur d'écran en fond d'ecran.Je suis sous leopard, je pecise car j'ai vu des logiciel ( je pense à cool background ) mais qui ne sont pas compatible leopard.
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2008)

tu peux essayer wallsaver


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

Il y a aussi cette fonction dans Onyx​


----------

